# Trimming Jungle Val



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I cut my Jungle Val all the time. The rest of the blade continues to grow for me.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah, I've done the same. I was just reading over an arictle on propagation and trimming and it said that they would rot. I was wondering if anybody had any problem with that.


----------



## aquabillpers (Nov 28, 2003)

When I've trimmed a jungle val leaf, it eventually died. If you want to keep this plant, you should trim the long leaves as close to the base as you can.

My record jungle val leaf was about 7 feet long. There were a number of other leaves almost as long. This was in a 29 gallon tank.

There may be better aquarium plants. <g>

Bill


----------



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

I got a bunch of long jungle vals in the mail and they are just wasting away. They were lovely when I put them in but have broken off in long strands and are turning clear. Now I'm wondering if it was because the stalks were each broken in transit...


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

Vals being folded in shipment usually results in their death. Also try and keep the newly planted ones out of heavy current.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

vals don't seem to ship well in general, probably because they get folded and damaged easily.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

I may missed something but here at far east, jungle vals are bred as short, thick and stout plant of around 1-2 feet long. I do not know exactly the secret behind the cultivation method (perhaps just strong light, shallow water, nutritious bottom and timely harvesting) but that is the way I find them at the market.

Anyway, some but not all of the val leaves would melt away when you trim them halfway. Be sure first that the whole plant is doing well before cutting some leaves to avoid the risk of dieing. 
I've occacionaly snatched some leaves that floated to the surface, curved up. These can reach the other side of my 260g tank and still fold some part translating to at least 9 feet long from bottom to tip.


----------

